# Mamma Mia !!!



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

ladies,
Sorry to be a pain in the ass  what am i like lol   
I keep seeing Mamma Mia advertised on the Tele, Internet etc etc and it looks a really good and funny film.
As any of you ladies seen it or want to see it ??
Thanks nicky


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am still undecided too - Ive heard the storyline is a bit thin but the music is great 

~Dizzi~


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am due to see it on Monday night so will let you know


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi i went on fri night and i LOVE LOVE LOVED it lol, put me in such a good mood!!  I had seen the musical on stage and it was so so but the movie was fab. The storyline is a bit thin but they were limited about what the story could be so it linked in with the songs but they broke out in song every 2 mins so it wasnt too much of a problem lol. I only wish there was more of a singsong at the end - they only played 2 songs whereas in the theatre there was about half a dozen

Hope andrew loyd weber is thinking the same thing and brings out joseph the movie lol

dq xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Glad i came across this, going on monday with my ma (she doesnt know yet!, its a suprise girly eve!)


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I went to see it on Friday night and for the first 20 minutes I thought I was going to hate it (generally not into musicals).  Then I just got swept up in it and I actually really enjoyed it, there was a great atmosphere and everyone had a big grin on their face by the end.

Dizzi, you are right that the storyline is a bit thin but if you want to just escape from everything for a couple of hours I would definitely recommend it.

Foxy x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i Loved it sooooooooooooooo much. it was so funny mainly because apart from the lead girl nobody else can sing but they all know it!!!! i would go again it was great, if you do go stay when the words go up at the end its worth the wait
enjoy

Kate


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm going tonight     I can't wait I have been excited all day (I don't get out much these days   )

I saw the show a few years back and whilst I agree the story is a little thin the music made up for it


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I really want to see it so a group of us from work are going, DH hates's musicals so he wouldn't go with me


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Went to see it tonight and loved it ..   forgotten how yummy Pearce Brosnan is  

Cat x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've seen the theatre show twice and loved it, really want to go to the film.  My friends also recommended it saying it wa a feel good film and they loved Colin and Pierce!!


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi  ladies,
It seems like a real good and funny film to watch wee hee   wee hee


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!!!      

I haven't laughed so much in ages, to be honest the comedy value was far better than the West End Show.  Yes most of the cast can't sing but that added to the comedy, Julie Walters was fantastic! Meryl Streep did a good version of "The Winner Takes it all" but absolutely murdered "Slipping through my Fingers"   omg I so want to go and see it again!

I know which DVD will be on my Christmas list!

Shelley xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Mamma Mia i thought was FANTASTIC  
My friend and i went yesterday and we totally enjoyed it laughed most of the way through apart
From that part where the DD is getting ready to get married and the mother was singing that song to her 
Both my friend and i had tears in our eyes   at that part as what she was singing seemed so true.
I went into town today and i have brought the sound track.......


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Am I the only one who cannot stop singing Abba songs now  
Cat x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Morning  all,
I keep singing the Winner Takes It All or that sad song that came on when DD was getting ready to get
Married Slipping Through My Fingers i brought the sound track yesterday and i played it
About 3-4 times its just like your sitting at the pics again oh i have got to see it again ......

What song/songs do you keep singing Cat ??


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mama Mia   can't wait to get the cd/dvd


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats one of my stocking filliers yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  
lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I had a dream last night that I went on holiday on that lovely island  Where has our sun gone 

Cat x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

It's official I'm sad, I'm going to watch it again on Tuesday  

I can't wait, 2 of my friends really want to go and see it so I thought it rude not to take them   

I have the original soundtrack so don't think I can justify buying the latest one, but who knows  
may be kind to me  

Shelley x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It would be rude not to   .. I should have gone today again   ..but had to cancel as have AF from hell   

Cat x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Aww Cat hun   that evil old B***H  really know's how to make an appearence dont she oh she
Makes me so damn MAD !!!


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

HI girlies

It sounds fab, will be great to see it, I am going to go on thurs morn when it is on in scream screen so you can take your little ones along with you and its half the price, its fab, Lou and I have been a few times now, bit strange walking into a cinema full of buggies and carseats etc, but what a fab idea and I am sure she will love it with all the music!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Way to go Maggie hun way to go girl !!!  
It sounds like a great idea chick x x x x
love nicky


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Maggie You will love it and you can teach the kids the songs


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Go and see it now!!!!!! Ok go,,,, right now its just THE BEST FILM EVER!

I have to say, for me its over taken Grease,,, Dirty Dancing,,,,, Ghost even!!

It makes you want to sing and dance all the way down the street.

and Pearce Brosnan HUBBA HUBBA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive seen it twice now and LOVED IT!

Planning a third trip with the Shropshire chatters now 

~Dizzi~


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have seen it three times now!  Once was the singalong which was great  

Its such a feel good film.........................


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

this sounds funny but did people in the cinema actually sing a long when you went to the sing a long showing?
i cant imagine being in a cinema with everyone singing!!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I've seen it twice now and one of those times was the singalong (I went with jan27)

Yes people did sing a long although was a slow starter- everyone seemed to be wondering whether to sing or not....however, by the end, people went down to the front of the screen and danced there and also people stood up, clapped along as well as sung. Great atmosphere!  

A real feel-good film and one to get on DVD when it comes out....


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats so funny   i may just have to go to the sing a long just to see what its like


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes it's definitely worth going just to see what it's like.....


----------

